# Tucson, Arizona



## cthulhu333 (Nov 24, 2012)

All of the social anxiety support groups in Arizona are kind of far from me, so if there is anyone in Tucson or Casa Grande that would like to talk either through text, email, skype, or whatever, please let me know.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Aww, that's so far =/ I live in Phoenix. Good luck! ^^ If you ever want to just chat though, feel free to message me. Support from a distance is still support.


----------

